# 1923 Ford Model T "Green Hornet"



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Many old plastic models were found in the attic of my house after 50+ years of storage. This is one of them.
So, as per the original 1960 Monogram 1/24 kit less the display box, the instruction sheet, and a few other missing parts, this stripped-of-paint and completely re-built 1923 Ford Model T Roadster features the original solid rubber tires and the body separates from the chassis. Kit included tuned exhaust, blower drive, sling seat, dual quad carbs and some pin striping decals. Since almost all the parts were original and in good shape, this lessened the work of getting the rather delicate chassis assembled. The oversized tires had greyed and hardened with age, yet an application of a 1:1 tire dressing brought them back to life. A mold was made of the rear end piece from a different '23 Ford rear end and made using water putty and paint. The sling seat was upholstered in corduory fabric in the 60s. 

It is widely believed that the Monogram kit was based on the 1:1 green 1959 hot rod "The Grasshopper, which, ironically, is now going through a full restoration, scheduled to be finished sometime in 2015. See www.hollywoodhotrods.com about it.

http://hollywoodhotrods.com/wp-content/gallery/green-hornet/1.JPG


The Monogram GREEN HORNET FORD “T” SHOW AND GO ROADSTER display box text reads: 

"Here’s a supercharged show-go machine which would be the envy of any hot-rodder. Steel tubing seat and roll bar and alloy frame rails with lightening holes help keep the cars weight at a minimum. Although most of the non-essentials have been eliminated, this rod has a wealth of interesting detail.
Powered by a V-8 engine having 461 cubic inch displacement, topped with a 4-71 blower driven by five V belts and using dual four-throat carburetion, this is a real hot rod.
The car has a removable ‘23 Ford “T bucket” body. Ford unlightened front axle, pre-war ford rear axle, Weiand heads, tubular shocks and a quick change rear end. Note the interesting arrangement of the seat and fuel tank. Also, instead of a radiator the car has a concealed transfer tube reservoir in the radiator shell for cooling. Cycle fenders and a canvas top complete this beautiful car. The “Green Hornet” has a removable body, just as on many of the full size cars. The top and fenders are also removable. Assemble your car complete as a show-go roadster or remove the top and fenders and you have a competition car. With body, top and fenders removed the “Hornet” becomes a flashy “rail” job in gleaming chrome plate."

Thanks for looking...



http://www.boxartden.com/gallery/va...Monogram Ford T Green Hornet.jpg?m=1362188605


RE-BUILT:


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

All I can say is WOW. Nice restoration on a piece of model history. Thanks for the share.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great resto work!! This is one of my favorite old Monogram's along with the Black Widow and the L'il Coffin.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job - I like that


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-nice rebuild and saving the plastic from years of storage, (can kill a model pretty quick if not taken care of....) 

Looks great for its age!!!! 50 years? WOW!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is certainly a Blast from the Past !! And you have done an excellent job of bringing it back to life ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Impossible to believe this is a fifty-year-old kit! VERY nice restoration, excellent work!


----------

